#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU AN5506-02-FG: No dhcp server, não tem a opção de reservar ip

## sobrasil

A ONU AN5506-02-FG, tem dhcp server mas não tem a opção de reservar um ip no dhcp, pelo menos não encontrei essa opção. Preciso dessa opção para fazer reserva de alguns ips, o roteador que vai conectar nessa ONU não pode ser setado ip fixo mas preciso que ele sempre receba o mesmo ip, caso tenham passado pelo mesmo problema ou parecido e solucionaram, por favor me ajudem.

----------


## edsong

Se for do modem direto pro roteador, e ele é quem vai distribuir internet roteado aí, mude o DHCP do modem para um /30 onde somente terá 1 ip no pool do DHCP, então sempre pegará este, porém desta forma somente o roteador poderá estar ligado ao modem diretamente

----------

